# Bo my bulldog



## neil4871 (Feb 10, 2008)

Bo my three year old bulldog who has just had 7 puppies...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

She's lovely  U have to show us the puppy pic's aswell now


----------



## neil4871 (Feb 10, 2008)

bos puppies 4 weeks old ,3 boys that are left


----------



## neil4871 (Feb 10, 2008)

videos on you tube of the puppies YouTube - neil4871's Channel


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

neil4871 said:


> bos puppies 4 weeks old ,3 boys that are left


OOOMMMGGGG... They are gorgeoussss  Wish i could have one 

ps ... you have no link for the utube?
Ahh its ok i see u added it


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Awww iv'e been watching the vids  Did she have a c section neil?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I wish mine would hold still for a photo like that


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

neil4871 said:


> Bo my three year old bulldog who has just had 7 puppies...


lovely!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely,,cracking pups to,,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dog and pups


----------



## neil4871 (Feb 10, 2008)

yes she had a c section


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

garryd said:


> I wish mine would hold still for a photo like that


Would be a miracle garry..would beee a miracle 

only time we can catch ours is when they are sleeping or just woke up hehe.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Would be a miracle garry..would beee a miracle
> 
> only time we can catch ours is when they are sleeping or just woke up hehe.


Mine go all riga mortis on me when they'r in the bath. its the best time to get a nice side profile of them..


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Mine go all riga mortis on me when they'r in the bath. its the best time to get a nice side profile of them..


LOL that made me laugh haha.

only my old staffy don't like a bath, My 2 english bullys are quite the opposite, My white bitch would fight you to get in the bath, We ave to keep bathroom door shut or she will jump in, Mind you when i bath em both they go sooo relaxed and floppy its a joke trying to bath em.


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

cute  so lovely


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lovely


----------

